# New Puppy Alice



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Here is a couple pics of our new rescue puppy Alice. It took Daisy a while to figure out how to play with her as she is only 13 lbs. Daisy & Phineas are so used to roughhousing with each other, they mostly just bark at Alice. Vet says she will probably double in size, maybe then the big dogs will play with her more...


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh what a cutie Alice is!


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks!! She is a little shark like right now.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Little Alice is just adorable and so precious.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome home Alice!!! Love the photos!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a CUTE puppy. that is such a sweet face. These adopted gos are great, aren't they.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks! So hard to get used to such a little dog. A lot of quick stepping here so we don't flatten her, lol even the big dogs too! She goes right under their bellies!!


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> What a CUTE puppy. that is such a sweet face. These adopted gos are great, aren't they.


Oh yeah, I think so! She is so smart & made herself at home here so fast! She took over one of Daisy's big beds pretty much the first day!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

She's a cutie! I'll bet she thinks she is one of the big dogs!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

She's a cute litte girl!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

How cute, and that first picture is just gorgeous!


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks! I think she looks a little like Yoda from Star Wars.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Any idea what breeds are in her mix?


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Rescue had her listed as a corgi mix, our vet thinks she has quite a bit of beagle in her. I really don't know. Any guesses??


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

She is precious! I can't wait to see her grow up!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

she is cute, and I thought jack russel straight away


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Could be Dave, I do see a little Jack in her too. She is pretty long, with short little stubby legs that go out like a Basset hound. I think she just may be a Heinz - ya know 57 varieties...


----------

